
Combat sidestroke - seamusabshere
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combat_sidestroke
======
madeuptempacct
How is this news? I guess it _is_ one of those things most people don't really
hear about that the military made pretty efficient.

It's a useful technique because it's almost as fast as freestyle, but you tire
less and don't splash as much. It's also easier to adapt to dragging someone
or something, which is why it's taught to USAF Pararescue jumpers. Finally,
you are a little less likely to seriously hurt yourself when you run into
something.

